# Like New Boss 8’ Superduty



## RIRamBossV (Dec 22, 2020)

Looking to sell a slightly used Boss 8’ Superduty plow 2015 but like new always stored indoors with factory snow deflector & wheel kit included . $2500 firm in the 02914 area only.


----------

